# Need help choosing speakers & receiver for family room



## nlm2 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello Everyone

I would like some recommendations for a HT setup (receiver + speakers) for the family room in our new home. IIRC, the room is 17’x16’. It has been pre-wired. The room layout: center fireplace with bookshelf niches flanking each side. So we will be putting the TV above the fireplace mantle. The speaker setup is: R & L front speakers will be on the R & L bookshelf. Center will need to be in the ceiling and has been pre-wired about a foot or so out from the fireplace. The rear surrounds are pre-wired for the ceiling as well. The room is actually wired for 7.1 but I plan on doing the side surrounds later.

Would like the bookshelf speakers to be no taller than 12 inches. Was thinking of 6.5” ceiling mount speakers w/aimable tweeters for the center & rear surrounds. I will be using my existing sub for now. I currently have a Yamaha RXV630 receiver that has served me well for about 8 years but I want to upgrade to 7.1 with HDMI. I will consider any brand of receiver or speakers. 

I’ve listened to a number of bookshelf speakers recently - KEF, Polk, Monitor Audio, PSB, Definitive Technology. The PSB Alpha B1 & Definitive 1000’s are probably my favorite so far. I have no idea yet about the in-the-ceiling speakers. For the receiver I was thinking about Pioneer VSX920K or 1020K. Cnet seems to give good reviews for the newer Pioneers. But again, I’m open to any brand. 

Also, our usage for the setup will probably be about 70% tv/movies and 30% music.

My budget is $1200 max for the 5 speakers & receiver.

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If there's anyway to avoid putting the TV above the fireplace, I'd do it. Most placements are way to high which screws up your sound and give you a sore neck. A center in the ceiling is also not very ideal because you characters are going to look like their talking on the screen, but sound like they are talking from your ceiling. I'd consider just using a phantom center (no speaker, but sending the center channel information to the Left/Right speakers instead).

Surrounds aren't as critical, and should be fine in the ceiling.

For an AVR, Onkyo gives you good bang for the buck and Audyssey EQ for smoothing out acoustic problems. $500 for a midrange AVR (look for the 700 series or better) give you $700 left for the speakers. I'd going with some fairly inexpensive in-ceiling speakers. You don't necessary have to go monoprice, but your surrounds really won't be the most critical part of this setup. I'd try to get in-ceilings for $100 each leaving you $500 for a pair of bookshelves. 

DefTech will be a bad idea in a cutout since they are bipolar speakers; you want front firing monopoles. PSB is a good choice, and I'd also check out Paradigm and Aperion as well. They both have great options in your price range.


----------



## nlm2 (Aug 11, 2010)

I hear what you're saying about the TV placement - unfortunately the room layout is such that it's the only location to place it (the other 'walls' are windows, open kitchen, and hallway. I'm just prayin' that a sore neck doesn't happen! Else I'll end up watching TV in the bedroom.

I've not heard about a 'phantom center' before. I assume that's something set up via the receiver? Sounds like an intriging option.

You mention about the Def Teks being a bad idea in a 'cutout'. Are you referring to in-ceiling speakers or bookshelf? I will look into the others you mention.

I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Most Def-Tech free-standing speakers are Bi-polar, they shoot sound forward and backward. In a standard room, some people like this effect, and some don't. However, in a cutout, I think they are going to sound very boxy as the sound shooting backwards will be shooting into a hole in the wall, you'll get certain frequencies heavily accentuated, and there will be a lot of filtering from the interference of the sound waves bouncing around in that little opening.

Phantom center is setup in the AVR by simply selecting "no" center channel speaker.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The principles of stereophonic sound are employed to mimic the center channel through the left and right main channels.


----------

